# What exactly are mentors for????



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I've heard a lot of people say that before breeding your hedgehog find a mentor. What exactly is a mentor for? Can they be from another state, and still be useful?


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not a breeder or an expert by any means, but I'm pretty sure it's just a person to walk you through the breeding process. There seem to be a lot of little questions and problems that arise when breeding that sometimes people weren't aware of or haven't accounted for. It's probably nice to have someone who you can call and speak to directly when you have a breeding related question or problem rather than waiting for someone to answer questions on the forums. I would assume that you don't necessarily need to live near someone to have them mentor you since there's always phone and email, but I can see how having someone nearby could be helpful in an emergency situation.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

So, I guess that means they have to be an accomplished breeder themselves?


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes. It is an experienced breeder that helps you learn the ropes of breeding.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Can anyone who has breed before give me a list of pros and cons for breeding???? Thanks for the replies pickles17 and lehaley  Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If you search the breeding and babies section you will got a lot of good insight.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll do that! Thanks Larry


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The way I looked at it with my two mentors is "they are someone you can call at 2 am when your panicing and they tell you everything is going to be fine". They also are there for you 24/7 when you have a question or need help. They help you establish a healthy herd and make sure you're being an ethical breeder. One of my mentors was on the East coast of Canada (thanks Nancy!) and the other was in Oregon (thanks Deneen!). I live in Alberta Canada.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you for the explanation Nikki!  I've read through a lot of breeding stuff, and since Briar is my first hedgie I've decided to wait until I try to breed. I think I need to experience all aspects of hedgie life before I venture into breeding. I might let others use him for breeding though if they are interested. He's only three months right now so I still have awhile to wait until he's ready.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

bmaditz said:


> Thank you for the explanation Nikki!  I've read through a lot of breeding stuff, and since Briar is my first hedgie I've decided to wait until I try to breed. I think I need to experience all aspects of hedgie life before I venture into breeding. I might let others use him for breeding though if they are interested. He's only three months right now so I still have awhile to wait until he's ready.


I thought you hadn't been given his lineage information yet? No reputable breeder will use a stud without having lineage.

Breeding is not without complications for males. Although less common, there have been cases of the female severely or fatally wounding the male. I remember one case in particular many years ago, of a female who bit the males penis off. Also, when you stud your male out, you put him at risk of mites, or anything else that could be in the other persons herd. All things you have to decide if you want to risk.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Nancy said:


> bmaditz said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the explanation Nikki!  I've read through a lot of breeding stuff, and since Briar is my first hedgie I've decided to wait until I try to breed. I think I need to experience all aspects of hedgie life before I venture into breeding. I might let others use him for breeding though if they are interested. He's only three months right now so I still have awhile to wait until he's ready.
> ...


 That's right Nancy I don't have his lineage yet, and that's why I said I'm going to wait awhile. Also I want to wait until he's closer to six months old. Besides his breeder I don't know of any others around my area. So, I'll have to research that. I had no idea females could be so nasty :shock: Of course I would actually visit where he would be staying, and met his potential mate before I even considered letting him be bred. Thanks for the advice. Definitely somethings to take into consideration.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Males are perfectly capable of breeding at 3-4 months old - and earlier, though most breeders wait until 12+ weeks. Regardless, I think it would be best for you to just enjoy your boy as a pet. There are a lot of little details that go into breeding, even if you're just lending him out as a stud, and males often will get minor injuries from breeding - like small cuts from the female's quills on their front paws, chest/chin, or mouth. It's just part of the breeding process, if you consider the position the male has to be in, but it's something else to consider.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Moxieberry I've heard that males usually get small cuts while breeding. Briar is just so sweet it seems like a waste not to breed him, and pass on his awesome temperament.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Breeding is not without complications for males. Although less common, there have been cases of the female severely or fatally wounding the male. I remember one case in particular many years ago, of a female who bit the males penis off.


Gasp! Poggles is going to become a monk... it's confirmed! No breeding for him! How very frightening!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

MurE said:


> Gasp! Poggles is going to become a monk... it's confirmed! No breeding for him! How very frightening!


 I know right!!! A little discomforting Maria :? for sure!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Just because he has a good temperment it doesn't mean he'll pass it on to his offspring. Also just visiting the females home won't help if she becomes agressive while he's in with her.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Nikki I would definitely want to see them interact together before I would feel comfortable putting him in with her for an extended period of time. I've heard lots of people say that generally the nicer the parents the nicer the babies will be. Is that wrong? Thanks for the advice


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Usually it's the female as she raises the litter that has the biggest effect on the babies' temperament, not the father. And watching the pair together won't necessarily give you an idea of how they'll act in privacy... so just be careful, they can behave while you're watching and then tear each other up if they feel like it in the middle of the night. I wouldn't take how two hedgehogs interact under supervision to demonstrate how they'll act without.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Lizardgirl do you have any tips to help the two not be aggressive towards one another? Do they need to meet two or three times before they would be put together over night? What would help? Thanks


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehogs are just solitary by nature and when they don't feel up for sexytimes, if they're confined to an area together it's just a natural thing for them to fight. IMO there isn't much you can do to try and prevent it, unfortunately. It's obviously not terribly common for them to severely injure each other, but it is a risk.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Shhhhhhhoooooooo, the way I was taking it I thought he'd get killed. There's no guarantee I'll even have the chance to let him mate. Before anything else I'm going to wait for his pedigree and IHR #. In the mean time I've been reading all the posts in the Breeding and babies section!  After I have some research under my belt I'll look around for a mentor. I'd like to know I have someone to depend on before I even hint that Briar is available for mating. Then if all goes well hopefully I'll be able to find someone interested in my area that is a good, honest, respectable breeder.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

If you can't find a mentor right away to be able to visit and help out at their breeding area, another great way just to accustom yourself to handling many different hedgehogs is to become a rescue stop. You can take in/foster unwanted hedgies and help find them good homes. Especially with your soon to be vet tech background, it'll be great. You can experience different personalities, know how to medicate/perform first aid, or just know how to wing it when you get a new rescue. It's a great way to gain the experience you wouldn't get by having just one hedgehog. So it's something to think about. 

Who knows, you might even find a better enjoyment and feel more fulfilled helping rescues and taking in the abused and neglected.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd love too, but I'll need more space to do that! It's always an idea though. Thanks


----------

